# Miller's Ferry Tagged Crappie Event



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

It's back! Wilcox Area Chamber Crappie Tournament & Jackpot Derby. Big fish tourney is April 18th and that kicks off the Derby for 30 days. One fish worth a 2009 Chevy truck, one worth $10,000, three worth $5,000 each, and 195 worth $100 each. 

Details.... www.wilcoxareachamber.org


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

I know where I will be the month of april. Good Lord please bless me again when I head up to my honey hole on Alabama river.


----------



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

Tickets are on sale for the event. Anybait shop in Wilcox County, Alabama has them.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

can you fish anywhere or is it restricted to a certain body of water. how does it work, big fish or does one have to be tagged. the reason i asked about tag is because of the title.


----------



## pringlecan (Jan 21, 2009)

from the site...

http://www.wilcoxareachamber.org/crappiederby2009.htm<LI><P align=left>*Two hundred crappie will be tagged and released between the Miller's Ferry Dam and the Wilcox-Dallas County line.* <LI><P align=left>*One fish is worth a 2009 Chevrolet Silverado from McGraw-Webb Chevrolet, one is worth $10,000; and three are worth $5,000 each. There will be 195 fish worth $100 each.* <LI><P align=left>*The Derby will last for 30 days.* <LI><P align=left>*Fish must be caught on a hook and line. No hoop nets or gill nets are allowed. Polygraph test must be passed in order to claim prize money.* <LI><P align=left>*Participants must purchase a $5 ticket before catching a tagged fish in order to collect prize money.* <LI><P align=left>*FISH MUST BE PRESENTED ALIVE.* </LI>


----------



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

The Big Fish Tournament, which is a one day event, is limited to the waters of Lake Dannelly, which is from the Miller's Ferry Dam in Wilcox County all the way to the Jones Bluff Dam in Dallas County. Because the weigh in sites are on the lower portion of the lake, most fishing will be done on that section. You can not fish below the dam, or any private ponds or waters. Only in Lake Dannelly, which is also the Alabama River, between these two dams.

The tagged fish event is 30 days worth. It kicks off the same day at the one day tournament, April 18th. The tagged fish will be tagged and released between the Miller's Ferry Dam and the Dallas/Wilcox County line including the backwaters of Chilatchee Creek and Pine Barren Creek. These fish won't migrate, so you won't likely catch a tagged fish outside those areas. 

One of these tagged fish will be worth a 2009 Chev Silverado truck. One is worth $10,000...three are worth $5000 each. 200 fish are worth $100 each.


----------



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

Waters have returned to normal and cleared up from the big rains of a few weeks ago. Crappie are starting to bite and moving toward the shallows right now. They are about 2 weeks behind where they were this time last year. This should make the Derby REAL GOOD as they fish will be close to the banks for nearly the entire 30 day period.


----------



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

240 anglers entered and a 2.85 lb crappie won the top prize. All but 2 of the top 10 fish were 2.00 lb or better crappie. Still about 2 weeks from really being on the banks here though. all the details are on the website...with photos coming later tonight. thanks to all who fished with us.


----------

